# Cyclogest for PMT?



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have VERY bad PMT but as we are trying to have another baby birth control pills aren't the answer for us.  Can cyclogest be used to treat PMT symptoms?  Mine have more to do with irritability and depression than physical pain.
Thanks,
Angiexx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Angie,

Sorry to hear about the PMT  I'm not aware of cyclogest being used for this purpose (but I'm not an expert in gynae issues). These specific symptoms can be side effects of Cylogest though so I'd suspect that it may not be a useful treatment for this  
The following NHS information on PMT might be useful to read http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Premenstrual-syndrome/Pages/Treatment.aspx

I'd suggest speaking to GP too, if you haven't already.
All the best for ttc  
Maz x

/links


----------

